# Pro bodybuilders and preworkout



## msumuscle (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I love working out and always look forward to the gym but I feel like if I don't use a pre workout stim I get much less of a pump and have a lot less energy to go hard in the gym.  I know pro bodybuilders like Jay Cutler and Branch Warren don't use 99% of the supps they endorse but what could they possibly use pre workout?  They work ten times harder and put so much strain on their bodies, dont you think they use something to give them energy?  I have a feeling they arent using things like Jacked and Superpump but is there some other drug or supp that they use to give them energy and help with a pump before a big workout?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Crystal meth.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha @ meth. I'm sure a lot of them do take pre workout drinks and if not then at least a caffeine boost


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 15, 2011)

Creatine mono and gatoraide do the pump thing for me


----------



## oufinny (Jun 15, 2011)

In many videos Jay is drinking a pre-workout, have seen Ronnie do the same.  Whether or not that is for show or because they do take something, I don't know.  I know many who do compete in NPC by me all take one and they run cycles frequently as well.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 15, 2011)

True. And most are sponsored so they get them for free! Would you not take NO explode or Xpand if you were getting it for free? Of course they do!


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 16, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> True. And most are sponsored so they get them for free! Would you not take NO explode or Xpand if you were getting it for free? Of course they do!



agreed


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 17, 2011)

I just figured there was some illegal substance that was stronger than just caffeine and nitric oxide.  LOL I automatically assume that the only thing pro bodybuilders use that's not illegal is food.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 17, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> I just figured there was some illegal substance that was stronger than just caffeine and nitric oxide.  LOL I automatically assume that the only thing pro bodybuilders use that's not illegal is food.


Pssst... stronger ? have you ever tryed 2-3 scoops of jack3d or 1MR? its strong sh*t meth is next on the list.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 18, 2011)

I think their injections give them plenty of pumps and energy lol.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 18, 2011)

*try gakic *

This one looks very promising!!!


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 19, 2011)

jack3d is the shit


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2011)

Agreed. Jack3d is the shit and then some.


----------



## skylar702 (Jun 19, 2011)

meth and steroids


----------



## mich29 (Jun 19, 2011)

you could look into jacked or N2kts these 2 are talked about quite a bit as you can tell with jacked in the above posts.also maybe this feeling could be mental kinda like some lifters need to use a squat belt to squat or otherwise they don't feel safe squating even though you can squat without a belt and be perfectly fine.


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

Napalm from Modern Warfare. It's the bomb! Energy/focus/strength/PUMPS like no other product i've tested.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 25, 2011)

Let's get real here.  The reality of the situation with professional bodybuilders is that they must use AAS in order to successfully compete at that level.  I am not saying it is wrong.  Just the reality of the sport.  It is obviously not advertised due to the fact that these substances are illegal.  These substances allow your body to recover faster so you can train more frequently assuming that you have a solid training program and applicable diet.

With that being said, a preworkout stim just helps make your workouts that much more intense.

My personal preference for a pre-workout is Nano Vapor.  I know that most of the people in this forum are not big advocates of Muscletech products as they are typically going be more expensive than some other alternatives.  I have tried several of them and I always end up back to Nano Vapor.  At least for me, this one works best.  I always feel stronger and more focused when I take this.


----------

